

Chocolate Helps Eliminate Cough. - sbmws
http://sbms.blogspot.com/2010/12/chocolate-helps-eliminate-cough.html

======
mooism2
I hate headlines like this.

Chocolate doesn't help eliminate coughing, because it doesn't contain enough
of the active ingredient.

